# would you ever leave the house without makeup on?



## lizzymcfizzy (Jun 25, 2009)

When I was younger I wouldn't go to my letterbox without makeup on LOL.

I am so suprised at myself these days I will go to the shops and everything with nothing but a bit of brow pencil on.  scary!!!  I am a mum now though.

I would never go to work without makeup on. ever.


Do you ever go anywhere with a bare face??


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 25, 2009)

^^^Lol i used to be tha same when i was younger. i would NEVER go anywhere without a full face on. But now im not as bad altough i cant go anywhere without mascara on!!


----------



## VIC MAC (Jun 25, 2009)

Couldn't stop laughing  Until like 2 years ago, I'd never leave my house without makeup on. But now I have to walk my 2 dogs at 7 o'clock in the morning before i get ready for work - and I'm not going to get up at 5 to do my makeup before that! 

I dont mind doing a quick stop at the grocery store without makeup - but I wouldn't go shopping bare faced


----------



## luhly4 (Jun 25, 2009)

well, i don't have good skin so i'd definatly want to have atleast concealer and foundation on.. and probably mascara too just so i look a little bit awake


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm barefaced more often than not to be honest with you, only very recently have I started wearing makeup as an everyday thing..for example, yesterday I went to work to pick up some books and then come back home, usually I would have gone barefaced but yesterday I wore foundation and eyeliner..with me it's more of a laziness thing, I've had this one foundation by YSL since last May (it's got a 24 month lifespan so I'm good) and I've used it more times in the past two weeks than I had used it in the year beforehand and I love how luminous it makes me look in photos and how you can't even tell I'm wearing anything so it will be worn a lot more from now on.

I'm quite happy being barefaced, I used to have problems with how I looked when I was younger but that was mainly because of gils at school making me feel insecure, it took me a long time to love my bare face as it was and now that I do, I feel that I look strange with a lot of makeup on..if that makes sense?


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 25, 2009)

Lol,this is so funny I'm the complete opposite, when I was a teenager I really didn't care about make up I never understood all my friends doing themselves up but since since hitting my late teens and tewnties I love my make up, I can leave the house without it but only if I really have to and I have no time lol.I feel naked without it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 25, 2009)

I didn't start wearing make up until I was 25 (at least not full make up). So I never even thought about it until then LOL. Then I went through a phase where, no, I wouldn't go out without make up. Now I will go with just a little bit of eyebrow filler cause my eyebrows are horrible. 

On Father's Day, however, I went out without any make up LOL. I was surprised when I realized it then was like "Eh."


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 25, 2009)

Depends on what i am doing but most likely I wont do it


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 25, 2009)

On weekends I will occasionally go shopping etc without makeup, but I alwyas wear makeup to work.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 25, 2009)

No. end of story


----------



## MissResha (Jun 25, 2009)

heck no


but, i have left the house many times with just foundation on. and chapstick. and im talkin a bareminerals sweep of powder. and carmex.


thats the least i could go.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 25, 2009)

I do it all the time...pure laziness on my part!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 25, 2009)

in my town, yes.
out of my town, no.

but if i'm just going to a drive-thru or going to pic something up from the pharmacy I don't care that much.  And I would NEVER go to work without makeup on unless I know that I can do it in the back.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes, almost everyday. I love makeup, and I do it for work, but my skin is my skin, and its not perfect so I just embrace it.


----------



## elementaire (Jun 25, 2009)

only if I _absolutely_ have to.. Like getting take-out dinner and walking the dogs. I love putting on makeup.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 25, 2009)

I would never leave the house without makeup on, especially when I go to work. If I'm going to go pick up something to eat or just to get something from the store, I'll just wear eyeshadow, eyeliner and mascara and leave the rest of my face bare.


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 25, 2009)

I would never go to work without makeup on. I don't need a lot but I gotta have something. On occasion when I'm very late for work and forget to take  my makeup bag, I will literally go buy lipstick and maybe blush. I find these two things make me look at least more presentable (I need color since I look corpsy bare faced). When I was younger I didn't wear makeup, I'm in my 30s now so I prefer to go out with a little something at least. 

On vacation, when I'm at the beach I'll wear like lip balm with l/g on top and curl my lashes. I don't care as much when I'm on a beach.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 25, 2009)

nope! unless i was just nipping out somewhere in the car then i wouldnt bother.. most of my friends have seen me with no makeup on but i wouldnt go shopping or anything with no makeup on at all.. i have pretty bad skin and i get really self concious when im not wearing foundation/concealer to cover my imperfections.
it makes me more confident wearing makeup and makes me look like a better version of myself which is why i choose to wear it, i couldnt imagine the world without makeup products!


----------



## rocking chick (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh yes.. I still goes out with bare face but rarely.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 25, 2009)

oh yeh if im in a different town/country like on holiday or whatever i dont really care because nobody knows me... like for example i wont wear makeup during the day if im on holiday because i mostly go to hot countries and want to get a tan on my face so i might just put on abit of mascara and lipbalm


----------



## chiara (Jun 25, 2009)

I would leave the house without makeup, it wouldn't be a problem. However, I never do it because I like to put makeup on in the morning, even if it's not a full face.


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 25, 2009)

I would and I do.


----------



## fillintheblank (Jun 25, 2009)

I have some acne, and scarring which i'm still insecure about so I almost never leave the house without at least foundation and concealer. I prefer to put some mascara on at least!


----------



## miss sha (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup, all the time. Makeup is a very recent thing for me, and I've spent the last 20 years of my life not wearing concealer, foundation, etc etc. I don't see why I should stop going barefaced whenever I feel like it just because I own these things now!

Makeup is fun for me. I enjoy applying it and learning how to create interesting looks, but for me it's not a requirement in my daily getting-ready routine. I'm not going to run and hide in the shadows when I go out without makeup on, terrified of who might see me.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 25, 2009)

All the time! While I feel that I look better with makeup, I'm comfortable enough in my own skin to leave the house barefaced. I'm glad for it actually, because I don't feel like I'm a slave to my makeup. It's something that's fun for me, and I like keeping it that way.


----------



## 3773519 (Jun 25, 2009)

All the time..Matter fact I dont have makeup on now.I have really great skin and thank God to that. I do take care of it though, and even at 25(and this might sound stupid) I apply firming cream. im having an aging attack and felt like after 25 i need to make sure i stay young...I come from a very Colombian family and looks is such a big thing so its been drilled in my head..I mean i was eating a damn sandwich last sunday and a family member that i barely see was saying goodbye and came to me and told me i need to stop eating im getting fat!. So yea I walk out without make-up becuase i can, but i wish i had more time to apply makeup.


----------



## anita22 (Jun 25, 2009)

The only time I leave the house without makeup is if I'm going to the gym... that's it! If I have to pop to the supermarket or something, I will do a "basic" face at least (tinted moisturiser, concealer, mascara, blush). It just makes me feel more human


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 25, 2009)

Of course I go barefaced in public. If I'm going out and I feel like I should polish up the face a bit, then I will wear makeup.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 25, 2009)

I do, but not without a HAT, haha. Maybe if my skin wasn't as uneven and blotchy I'd ditch the hat.


----------



## jackie100 (Jun 25, 2009)

NEVER. I only had one hour and 20 min today to get shower and put makeup to get to the smog check center place before they closed and I decided not to even go because I wouldn't have enough time. 

I need at least 45 min on makeup ALONE, that does not include hair or shower (some days i dont wash my hair though and just use a dry shampoo powder/spray) and I need at least 45 min of makeup to go ANYWHERE including Target, CVS, picking up takeout food, even driving through the drive-thru. I don't even like to drive around in my car without makeup in case someone decides to look over at a red light. 

I'm high maintenance. I'm self employed though and have no obligations and no one to look after except myself so I spend all of my time/effort/energy on myself. 

I love getting ready though. It's a hobby for me to listen to music and look in the mirror.

It's a fact that people treat people who are better looking "better". It's not me projecting a better attitude because I feel better about myself when I have makeup on. There have been studies done where it's been proven that people react more positively to people who are more attractive. With makeup I can transform myself from an ogre/beast into someone more glamorous and MUCH more attractive. The world is hard enough to deal with as it is, people tend to give me better service when I'm all glammed up. It's not psychological either, it's a fact.

Some people naturally have great bone structure and do not need makeup. They can go out with no makeup and be fine. As for me, I look like an alien/ogre without makeup on. It really transforms me into another person.


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 

 
_It's a fact that people treat people who are better looking "better". It's not me projecting a better attitude because I feel better about myself when I have makeup on. There have been studies done where it's been proven that people react more positively to people who are more attractive. With makeup I can transform myself from an ogre/beast into someone more glamorous and MUCH more attractive. The world is hard enough to deal with as it is, people tend to give me better service when I'm all glammed up. It's not psychological either, it's a fact.

Some people naturally have great bone structure and do not need makeup. They can go out with no makeup and be fine. As for me, I look like an alien/ogre without makeup on. It really transforms me into another person._

 
Well yes there have been studies that suggest that you get treated better if you look better, but usually in stranger situations. In more familiar surroundings people take their cues from your confidence, not your looks. If you derive your confidence from how you look, that is the cue to the people you interact with. Mind you this also applies in the mall, no amount of makeup will cover a horrible personality or attitude, so to suggest the quality of interactions is merely a factor of attractiveness is an oversimplification.

To contribute, I used to NEVER wear makeup. Now I won't leave the house without it if I have a choice. If pressed, of course I will. There was a time when the only makeup I used to wear was cam stick and insect repellant. Go Army!


----------



## Meisje (Jun 25, 2009)

I do. I think a woman should be totally comfortable with her face, and be able to go out without makeup. None of us are perfect.

I'm very fair, though, and have pale brows, hair and lashes but really dark lips and eye color, so whenever I go out without makeup people who know me ask if I'm feeling okay --- lack of eyebrows and eyelashes makes for a startlingly pale overall package.


----------



## Vixxan (Jun 25, 2009)

In my younger days I wouldn't leave my house without full makeup and dressed to kill even if I was only going to the supermarket. Now, most of the time I look like I have been struck by lighting.  I like not always having makeup on.


----------



## jackie100 (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitty* 

 
_Well yes there have been studies that suggest that you get treated better if you look better, but usually in stranger situations. In more familiar surroundings people take their cues from your confidence, not your looks. If you derive your confidence from how you look, that is the cue to the people you interact with. Mind you this also applies in the mall, no amount of makeup will cover a horrible personality or attitude, so to suggest the quality of interactions is merely a factor of attractiveness is an oversimplification.

To contribute, I used to NEVER wear makeup. Now I won't leave the house without it if I have a choice. If pressed, of course I will. There was a time when the only makeup I used to wear was cam stick and insect repellant. Go Army!_

 
I'm not even talking about interactions but the smaller things... For example if I'm made up and dressed up to the nines people tend to smile at me more (even if I look unfriendly myself, so it's not because I'm projecting confidence or friendliness). Men are more likely to smile at me, hold the door, salespeople will be more likely to greet me properly and when they do they smile. People will compliment me more on my hair or clothes etc. People are more likely to come up to me when I'm done up and no one comes up at all if I'm looking plain with no makeup. 

People tend to give you the vip treatment when you look better. 

When I have no makeup on I feel invisible.


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jun 25, 2009)

i LOVE doing my makeup for when i have somewhere to go and someone i want to see and to go with an outfit, etc... but goin' out in the day around town...pfft forget it! i don't care who sees me without makeup on...nothin' to hide...lol


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 

 
_I'm not even talking about interactions but the smaller things... For example if I'm made up and dressed up to the nines people tend to smile at me more (even if I look unfriendly myself, so it's not because I'm projecting confidence or friendliness). Men are more likely to smile at me, hold the door, salespeople will be more likely to greet me properly and when they do they smile. People will compliment me more on my hair or clothes etc. People are more likely to come up to me when I'm done up and no one comes up at all if I'm looking plain with no makeup. 

People tend to give you the vip treatment when you look better. 

When I have no makeup on I feel invisible._

 
I'm less concerned with superficial interactions that you listed than meaningful ones. I go out with makeup, or I don't go out with makeup, I'm not really paying attention as to whether people are smiling at me or not, I don't require that level of validation from complete strangers. It has absolutely no relevance or impact on my day to day business, know what I mean? Whether a guy holds a door open for me or not isn't going to impact how I view myself. I'm not trying to say you're incorrect, I just think that is a sad statement about what is important in our society when we rely on visual cues of attractiveness and validation by strangers.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, Actually these days I hardly ever wear any makeup at all, Ever. 

I won't let myself be held up because I need to put makeup on. I put it on if I have the time and feel like it, or if its a special occasion.


----------



## User35 (Jun 26, 2009)

I go barefaced a lot. Especially in the summer...I work outdoors a lot so I HATE feeling goopy and sticky on my face...I'll just wear a strong sunscreen, sunglasses and a high spf lip balm. In highschool and my younger years I would never go anywhere without makeup ( I had bad skin)...now that I calmed down with it my skin is really good so I really dont feel I need to wear makeup. 

I like my natural face right now...clear skin..no wrinkles, a few freckles why would I want to cover that up ?????


----------



## jackie100 (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitty* 

 
_I'm less concerned with superficial interactions that you listed than meaningful ones. I go out with makeup, or I don't go out with makeup, I'm not really paying attention as to whether people are smiling at me or not, I don't require that level of validation from complete strangers. It has absolutely no relevance or impact on my day to day business, know what I mean? Whether a guy holds a door open for me or not isn't going to impact how I view myself. I'm not trying to say you're incorrect, I just think that is a sad statement about what is important in our society when we rely on visual cues of attractiveness and validation by strangers._

 
What you said is true, we shouldn't rely on visual cues of validation by strangers. I can't help but admit that it does make me feel a bit better whenever I get that validation. Sometimes wearing makeup makes me feel like "life is easier" when I wear it or "more pleasant" because of people's reactions to me, so I choose to wear it.


----------



## jackie100 (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_I like my natural face right now...clear skin..no wrinkles, a few freckles why would I want to cover that up ?????_

 
I don't wear makeup to cover my skin, I wear makeup to alter my features and to make me look "hotter".

Makeup for me is not about covering skin, it's about sculpting out features that I wasn't blessed with. I hate my face shape/features. I use makeup to bring out my eyes, contour areas which need to recede, etc 

My skin is clear too and I also have no wrinkles and no acne... I wear makeup because I like to contour my face though and alter the shape of my features and shape. I like to make my nose appear slimmer, contour my cheekbones and jawline so I have to wear a foundation as a base so everything else will stick to it. 

Also, I NEED eye makeup and false lashes. I'm asian and my eyes just "pop" more when I wear dramatic lashes and do a smoky eyes. 

I also NEED blush because I'm pale and since I'm already doing contour and blus I might as well highlight my cheekbones as well... 

And my eyebrows are sparse (they are not growing in) so i MUST define them, otherwise my whole face is off. 

Plus I like my lips super shiny and slick with gloss, it just looks more fabulous!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 26, 2009)

I do. Only because i it doesnt't make sense if I'm dropping my son at school, working out or making a quick run somewhere where I'll be driving. I prefer to have makeup on alot of the times but I have been letting my skin breathe recently...


----------



## User35 (Jun 26, 2009)

Every single guy that I have ever ever ever been involved with say I, and women in general, look better without makeup on. Obviously I like makeup (im on specktra all the time), I like to wear it for special occasions, to sass up my eyes, play with fun colors. But in no way will I let makeup ( or lack thereof) keep me from running errands, going out in public, or steal my ZZZ's because I must put it on. Plus taking it off is a bitch...most of the time I'd rather not bother.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 26, 2009)

I at least always have foundation on, but it have scaring on my skin. I am fine leaving the house without anything else though.


----------



## Visual Edge (Jun 26, 2009)

I think when you get used to your make-up improved version of yourself if becomes hard to see yourself without it. I know a lot of girls who arent as great with application can go without it but a perfectly applied face of make-up makes eeeeeverybody look better.

I do go out without make-up depending on how long I'll be out for and Im feeling but I usually prefer to wear it because a) I look better and am thus more confident and b) I like to practice!! If I'm just running some errands, I'll go out barefaced and if Im under the wheather I never wear make-up but usually, to meet up with friends or go out for long periods, I always wear my make-up.

We don't need to justify our addiction! Feeling good about yourself is important and I say that whatever can help you relax in your own skin is worth it. Besides, we decorate our houses, our notebooks, our offices, our online profiles... why not decorate ourselves? Of course, if were going to be stuck in the same skin everyday we'll get tired of it- make-up is an easy and removable way to customize ourselves. What's the problem with that?


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_Every single guy that I have ever ever ever been involved with say I, and women in general, look better without makeup on. Obviously I like makeup (im on specktra all the time), I like to wear it for special occasions, to sass up my eyes, play with fun colors. But in no way will I let makeup ( or lack thereof) keep me from running errands, going out in public, or steal my ZZZ's because I must put it on. Plus taking it off is a bitch...most of the time I'd rather not bother._

 
I second this statement...I loooove my makeup, and I love playing with it, coming up with new looks, etc...but if I don't have the time, then I don't have the time. I almost never wear makeup to work, because I usually can't be bothered...although I've been wearing Revlon's colorstay for the last few days, because it's actually keeping my face matte...which is impressive. 

Anyway, my rule of thumb is this; I will go out of the house with a naked face. I will go out of the house with minimal makeup. I will go out of the house with a face-full of makeup. ...but I will NEVER walk out of my house with half-done or crappily applied makeup. I just have too much respect for myself to do that. LOL


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes.
I'm embracing looking "naturally pretty" as oppose to "makeup pretty".

Ever since I got that comment that I was "makeup pretty" - I make an effort to really fix my skin so I don't have to wear foundation/concealer (almost there, stupid acne scars) and go out with confidence and pretty as I do with makeup on.

Now, I feel ridiculous if I go out full-face to the store or something. It really isn't worth all the time and waste of makeup. The only time I do go all out and add lashes and all that jazz is if I KNOW I'mma be photographed, lol. But all my friends seen me without makeup. 

But for work/school where I see a lot of peers my age, I at _least_ put concealer/mascara/blush and I'm out. There are times when I don't at all out of pure laziness and not caring. 

For PE class I do a bit of concealer/mascara but yesterday I went bare faced exposing some old acne scars and I felt OK. Lol, baby steps. But sweat + makeup does not mix.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 26, 2009)

When I was in high school, I would wear makeup every. single. day. and I absolutely could not let anyone see me without makeup on. I was really insecure then but now I'm confident in myself and really don't care. I go out without makeup probably more than I wear makeup


----------



## luvsic (Jun 26, 2009)

You see, I am one of those people who can look like this: 






If I don't have makeup on. I swear, I look like a totally different person. So I need to put makeup on, to look alive. And this includes everywhere and anywhere...I don't put on a lot, but I do: tightline, mascara, false lashes (not a lot, huh? Lol, they're usually half lashes that look more natural), natural sheer eyeshadow, chapstick, bronzer. Ok, well that's a lot lol. But it doesn't LOOK like a lot on me, because of the way I do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I had natural beauty, but I don't. My features just aren't cut out for it.


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 26, 2009)

I will go out without makeup if its just a quick trip to the store or post office or something like that. Usually though, at the very least I'm wearing concealer and mascara and something on my lips.


----------



## Tahti (Jun 26, 2009)

I do sometimes, if I'm ill, or really tired, or hungover, and it's just on a short trip, like to the supermarket.
Other than that, no, never... I wouldn't leave on an actual outing without having at the very least my brows done, blush and mascara!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 26, 2009)

Without a full face...most definitely.  Especially in the summer I get super lazy with makeup.  Without concealer...never.  I wasn't blessed with perfect skin so concealer is a must for me.


----------



## Sashan (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't usually leave the house without at least some mineral powder, blush and gloss. Even if I'm just going to the DVD store, supermarket or to pick up takeaways. I have some acne scars on my chin though, which are almost at the point of not needing powder/concealer.

I only ever wear a full face if I'm going out at night, mainly because it takes me anywhere from 45 - 60mins lol.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 26, 2009)

oh mercy yes! mostly to school as i have to be up by 6-6:30 and on a bus at 7:30, but yes, i often dont have time for makeup


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 26, 2009)

The bare minimum would be some mineral foundation (and sunglasses) if I'm going running, anywhere else quick, mineral foundation, bronzer and mascara. Any length of time out, it has to be everything!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm probably not wearing makeup (I might do lipgloss because it's always in my purse) 4 days a week and I'm definitely out almost every day... somehow something outside my house manages to drag me out at least once a day.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 27, 2009)

usually i only wear makeup for work, or if i really feel like wearing it. when it is during the semester it really becomes a battle of sleep vs makeup, and sleep wins everytime. i go out most of the time without makeup on, dark circles (which seem to be tattooed on), acne scars and all!


----------



## User27 (Jun 27, 2009)

****


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes, and frequently do!! I love cosmetics - but they arent an integral part of who I am, so if I dont wear it it doesnt really matter. I do it for special occasions, just when I need a pick up, or when I feel like I have time and just want to look nice. My sister is completely OCD about cosmetics - she wont even open her bloody front door if she doesnt have a full face on and thats a bit of a deterrent for me


----------



## MsWonderful (Jun 27, 2009)

Even though I don't like to, I do leave the house without makeup because there's those moments where I want ice cream...right now! So I just go to the store, which is like a minute away, get my ice cream, and go home.

There's this girl I used to work with that said she would never ever go outside without makeup, even if it's just to check the mail.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jun 28, 2009)

Ironically enough, when I was younger I wouldnt dream of leaving the house without my foundation, eyeliner, and mascara. Then i went thru a period where I thought to myself "Amanda, your face looks fine, WHY ARE you wearing foundation?" and just stopped wearing make-up so much. Now I try to just wear some concealer, do my brows and make a lippie to brighten my face up a bit. But like some gals have said, I wouldn't go shopping without make up. IDK why, but yeah.


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Jun 30, 2009)

wow some amazing responses thanks girls!

I just wanted to sum up a few things in response.  A few comments touched me.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_Yes.
For PE class I do a bit of concealer/mascara but yesterday I went bare faced exposing some old acne scars and I felt OK. Lol, baby steps. But sweat + makeup does not mix._

 
I forgot that there are many girls here who are in school.  When I was in school I had acne and dark under eyes (still have the undereyes) and was so insecure about my skin I wore makeup all the time and made my acne worse (it couldn't breath).  But to me it was worth feeling a teeny bit better about myself.

its good to see those of you in school not wearing it 24/7 and giving your skin a break.  If you have good skin there is no need to wear it to school at all IMHO.  save it for looking totally hot when you go out with friends.

If I had great skin then I wouldn't bother with makeup at all.  I too am one of those "orgre without it people".

These days I only have scars (thanks to peels and microdermabrasion) and the good old undereyes are here to stay along with some wrinkles. yay.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 

 
_NEVER. I only had one hour and 20 min today to get shower and put makeup to get to the smog check center place before they closed and I decided not to even go because I wouldn't have enough time. 

I need at least 45 min on makeup ALONE,

It's a fact that people treat people who are better looking "better". It's not me projecting a better attitude because I feel better about myself when I have makeup on. There have been studies done where it's been proven that people react more positively to people who are more attractive. With makeup I can transform myself from an ogre/beast into someone more glamorous and MUCH more attractive. The world is hard enough to deal with as it is, people tend to give me better service when I'm all glammed up. It's not psychological either, it's a fact._

 

Man I wish I had that much time to get ready!  I kind of miss having my own time before kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have to admit that I've been treated better when I am done all over (makeup and clothes) by certain people and snooty shops,  bah humbug to them I say! If they want to be that shallow thats thier problem but YES it is a psychological phenomenan.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_Every single guy that I have ever ever ever been involved with say I, and women in general, look better without makeup on. Obviously I like makeup (im on specktra all the time), I like to wear it for special occasions, to sass up my eyes, play with fun colors. But in no way will I let makeup ( or lack thereof) keep me from running errands, going out in public, or steal my ZZZ's because I must put it on. Plus taking it off is a bitch...most of the time I'd rather not bother._

 
just wanted to say that I've had the same comment from men about women.  Don't they know we do it for ourselves and other women? not them? LOL


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 1, 2009)

Nope. Simply coz I have bad skin and I'm just too uncomofrotable going without it. I could go without anything else on just not foundation and concealer =/


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jul 1, 2009)

When I was in middle school and beginning high school I always had to have eyeliner on to step out of the house!
Now I'm okay with going places without anything sometimes, I get lazy and sometimes work starts wayyy too early.


----------



## VintageAqua (Jul 10, 2009)

I guess I am the opposite of some specktrites as I used to just wear bare minimum makeup but started wearing more recently as my skin worsened. 

I primarily wear it to conceal imperfections, but if I'm running to the store, working out, etc...I'll go without.

Besides, most of the time people really DON'T care. Even though I do prefer to wear it while shopping, out with friends, etc...people at the grocery store have a million other things running through their mind and whether "that smokey eye looks perfectly blended or not" will probably not break their focus unless you're Megan Fox, lol. We can blame celebrity and fame obsession on our culture but it really starts from within.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 29, 2010)

I find make up is something that is entirely reliant on time for me. 
I am confident to go out without it, but I prefer not to.
I have a couple of female friends I will not meet up with without a full face though.


----------



## dietcokeg (Mar 29, 2010)

As much as i love putting on makeup - i can say that i go out without makeup alot!! its just those lazy days when iam not in the mood b/c its just college, or going to a friends house or going to get something from the shop - sometimes even thinking ofthe feeling of putting foundation on my skin right after i wake up makes me not want to put it on! (i hope that made sense! i have oily skin and its very apparent in the morning - all i want to do is wash my face, drink coffe and be off)!!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 29, 2010)

I have done it many times when I'm just too darn tired to put on makeup.  However the I just cannot leave the house without moisturizer, sunscreen, and lip balm.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bumblebees24* 

 
_ However the I just cannot leave the house without moisturizer, sunscreen, and lip balm._

 






hehe i always do! I like wearing makeup but most of my friends don't! So it feels weird sometimes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i usually only wear makeup to like church or like if i'm going out & not to uni.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 2, 2010)

I wear makeup to work everyday. If I'm going out, I usually put on some concealer, foundation and I must get my brows done. If I'm not lazy, I'll put on some mascara.

I don't bother to do anything if I'm out walking my dog though.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 2, 2010)

No. I have to have makeup on even if I'm only going grocery shopping.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 2, 2010)

i would if i had to. but if i had a few minutes i would def do my brows, apply mascara, a lil bronzer and some blush. lol


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 8, 2010)

No - I pretty much always either have a pimple or red scars from pimples that I need to hide and there is no way I'd let anyone see them.  When Im at my most lazy and just going to the grocery store or something the minimum makeup I'll wear is concealer/light foundation and blush/bronzer.  Usually I'll throw on at least mascara and eyeliner in addition but I'll feel gross and blah the whole time Im out.  In summer when I have a tan sometimes I can wear just this and feel better but thats because a tan makes me look way better already.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 8, 2010)

i go out often without make-up.. but this is something that i started when i was about 24 or so.. before than i would not go anywhere without it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



though i must admit i do feel bad if i run into someone i havent seen in awhile and im not dolled up


----------



## Civies (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been wearing eyeliner since sixth grade so I've been pretty attached to it! On a daily basis I will usually just go out in my eyeliner and mascara, I hardly ever not wear makeup. It wouldn't be such a big problem for me if people couldn't tell the difference or told me I looked better without it (My boyfriend does all the time but he's a different case), but whenever I go to school without makeup the first thing people say to me is "Oh wow you look tired" and I'm like "Yeah, cause I'm not wearing makeup." It makes it really hard to feel confident enough to leave the house without eyeliner when people comment on how dead you look ...


----------



## crystalclear (Apr 9, 2010)

I went out without makeup today which is extremely rare ( about 10 times in the last 9 years totally makeup free) and it was deeply unpleasant, I never would have thought it possible to feel both invisible and as if people were staring at how bad I looked, wont be doing that again...


----------



## lindas1983 (Apr 10, 2010)

I leave the house all the time without makeup, don't get me wrong i do love my make up and i love the routine of putting it on as it does make me feel good, but i am lazy at times and just couldnt be arsed, plus i don't like to put make up on everyday as i like to give my skin time to breath.

It doesn't really bother me going out without makeup either, yes my face can be a little red at times but overall i think i look fine both with and without makeup.


----------



## jazmatazz (Apr 11, 2010)

I have bad skin so I hate going out without foundation and concealer. Everytime I do it I seem to run into someone I know I don't see regularly. I'm okay leaving the house with those two items but once you've gotten that far some blush, shadow and liner doesn't take much longer, hahaha.

I love playing with makeup and it's the best part of my day! If I don't have time to put a little on my morning feels too rushed and out of place.


----------



## jazmatazz (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_I've been wearing eyeliner since sixth grade so I've been pretty attached to it! On a daily basis I will usually just go out in my eyeliner and mascara, I hardly ever not wear makeup. It wouldn't be such a big problem for me if people couldn't tell the difference or told me I looked better without it (My boyfriend does all the time but he's a different case), but whenever I go to school without makeup the first thing people say to me is "Oh wow you look tired" and I'm like "Yeah, cause I'm not wearing makeup." It makes it really hard to feel confident enough to leave the house without eyeliner when people comment on how dead you look ..._

 
I agree once I was in a rush for work and just did foundation/concealer. One of my co-workers told me I looked 'tired'. I wasn't tired, just wasn't wearing my usual makeup. That made me feel super bad. Like if I didn't wear makeup would I look tired all the time?!!


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Apr 12, 2010)

NEVER.  EVER.  Seriously.


----------



## joybelle (Apr 12, 2010)

I go to the post office, grocery store and to the bank drive thru without makeup. That's about it!


----------



## enigmatic (Apr 12, 2010)

I honestly won't. If I happen to have school, I wake up an hour earlier  to make time to do my makeup. I feel really self conscious if I don't


----------



## CynthiRaa (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't, I just feel weird and self conscious if I dont!
But All I need is some MSFN and I can go out... I don't really need any eye makeup.
xx


----------



## Kragey (Apr 13, 2010)

I do it all the time. I only wear make-up once or twice a week, tops, because I'm not a morning person and I'm gone all day. However, I want to get it up to at least 3 times a week in grad school, just cause I love to wear it.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 13, 2010)

I do pretty frequently, especially if I leave the house for only one errand.  If I'm going to multiple places, I'll usually put on mascara, concealer, blush and gloss.


----------



## rockinruby (Apr 13, 2010)

I have done, but usually no. At the very least I usually stick on some tinted moisturizer and some mascara.


----------



## shadowmist82 (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't bother with makeup, most days. If i'm in the mood i might put some makeup on, but for the most part i don't bother. even when i go to work, i might put makeup on everyday for a month or so and then after i slowly stop or put less and less each time, hehehehe.


----------

